# How much did it cost to OFA/PennHip your dog?



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

How much did it cost to OFA/PennHip your dog? At the vet clinic I work at it's around $600 for the entire process under anesthesia. Just wondering if that's a fair price and what others are paying/charging.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

When i called about it out here the average i was told with being put under was between $450 and $575 depending on the vet i would have gone through.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

UHHH WOW I am really glad I don't have the vets you guys do...

maybe its because you guys live in the city 

I paid $150 for hips and elbows on my female when she was limping and i decided to get the extra hip and elbows on top of the limp. 
it would only be the extra $35 it is to pay OFA


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

That's pretty spendy. A lot of dogs can be OFA'd without sedation, much less full anesthesia.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sadly thats the case around here. Going to the base vet is cheaper and far more honest than trying to go out in town because the vets will and often do rip you off. Same goes for its safer to go to the dealership if your vehicle needs service. Some places just really suck! Sadly base vet doesnt do the xrays to OFA.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

It was $195 for hips/elbows under light anesthetic but no OFA on Madix. OFA is like $35 I think for them to send them in for me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

$176 for prelims (hips and elbows) $235 for certification (hips and elbows) that includes them sending the films to OFA.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

KZoppa said:


> When i called about it out here the average i was told with being put under was between $450 and $575 depending on the vet i would have gone through.


Wow I guess I got lucky... Bianca was already OFA'd (hips and elbows) when I got her and if those prices are correct (they don't sound too far off for where I live) the fee I paid for her basically covered the OFA.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

We have expensive vets in my area. The last three gsds and two of my other breed were 180.00 - 220.00 for just the hips add another 60.00- 80.00 for elbows.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

$120 for the films (hips and elbows), $45 for the OFA fee (including returning the films)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe my quote was around $1,200? CAD... ($1,260USD?)


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, such a wide range!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow... I just spend 444 Dollars on elbow x-rays for Judge... JUST the elbows and without OFA...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Between $125-$150 for hip and elbow films. Sometimes with light sedation, other times not. Never full anesthesia. That doesn't include the OFA fees.

Haven't done PennHip, but can say when I looked into it the prices were much higher, and availability of vets much lower.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess I need to find a different Vet. Sounds like mine is grossly overpriced.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I paid 165 for hip & elbow xrays and 35 to send them in


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I paid $160 for digital films with the OFA fee Hips and Elbows. That also uincluded sedation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I recently paid $150 for hips&elbows~ sent into OFA with returned films for another $45. I got the films and results back almost four weeks after the x-rays were taken.
Light sedation


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do prelims/"a" stamp next month on Mia (hips and elbows). Runs about $175. Excellent vet, technique in correct position.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess when I eventually get my pup's done I better not do it at my vet's, lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

seeing those prices.... when i get my next pup and we do hips and elbows i'm going to be contacting one of you guys for your vet info! lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder how much it is in CA.


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

We have a great Vet-under $300 for OFA and PennHip-hips/elbows Plus the OFA fees

Vikki


----------

